# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Manuel Rodriguez Saa

## Iván Manso

Buscando historia de la magia por internet he encontrado lo siguiente. Habla sobre el gran Manuel Rodriguez Saa, Conde Waldemar. Por si os interesa os lo pongo aquí. 

Sólo hay una "pega" (?) está en gallego, yo no lo entiendo, pero el texto más o menos se entiende lo que dice con un poco de esfuerzo. Para los gallegos no va este comentario jeje. 

http://www.culturagalega.org/noticia...oportal=ningun 


Y bueno, si alguien tiene algo más que contar sobre este mago que no es tan conocido como debiera pues eso, que estamos en un foro de magia   :Wink:   y la historia de la magia es interesante la mires por donde la mires 

Un saludo 

Iván Manso

----------


## Iván Manso

Quería decir aparte de lo que viene en La magia Española del siglo XX

----------


## Rafa505

*La emigración fue un fenómeno que llegó, con distinto incidente, a todos los gremios profesionales de Galicia al largo del siglo XX. También los ilusionistas del país buscaron, con desigual éxito, su fortuna fuera. El más conocido de todos ellos fue Manuel Rodríguez Saa, más conocido como Conde Waldemar, que en el primer tercio de este siglo fue reconocido en las más importantes cortes y teatros internacionales.
*

Aunque cuando marchó de su casa en la aldea de Bagude, en Portomarín, fue para servir en Lugo y no llevaba aún vocación de mago, Manuel Rodríguez Saa acabó siendo uno de los más reputados profesionales del ilusionismo de sus tiempos. No fue hasta que llegó a Madrid, aun muy joven, cuando entró en contacto con los misterios de este mundo. Sin que se sepa muy bien la manera en que lo consiguió, Rodríguez Saa comenzó en París una carrera que lo situaría en la cumbre de su profesión. Esto cuenta el Mago Antón, que lo conoció personalmente y sabe bien la historia de este grande de la magia, "Recorrió Estados Unidos,Venezuela, Cuba, Puerto Rico, Costa Rica y Argentina. En Asia estuvo en China, Japón y la India, y aún pasó por Sudáfrica y Australia".

El éxito
"La fase más intensa de su vida artística se concentró entre los años 1914 y 1930, cuando actuaba en grandes y en pequeños teatros. Por lo que podemos ver en sus carteles, se especializaba en cuatro campos, las artes mágicas, a prestidigitación, el hipnotismo y la transmisión del pensamiento", explica Antón. Sus actuaciones eran más habituales en el extranjero del que en su propio país, aunque no le faltaron ocasiones memorables, como aquella en que llegó a actuar delante de la propia madre de Alfonso XIII. Sería justo este el rey que, segun afirmaba el propio ilusionista, le había dado el título de Conde Waldemar. "El conde es un personaje perfecto para una novela, ya que su vida está llena de claroscuros y tiene un montón de elementos que hacen del personaje un mito", asegura Antón. Entre estos elementos hay historias como su matrimonio con una noble viuda filipina, que acabó tristemente al fallecer la dueña y al expulsar a los hijos del gallego de la casa.

El retorno y los recuerdos
El declinar de la carrera artística de Waldemar, que lo alejó de los escenarios de primera categoría no lo alejó no obstante de la práctica de la magia, que le permitió seguir ganándose la vida aún hasta finales de los años sesenta, cuando decidió volver para su tierra. "Cuando se estableció en Galicia fue en el año 1970", recuerda Antón, "y frecuentaba mucho Madrid, donde tenía relación con otro nombre que fue una leyenda de la magia, Jose Frakson". Hacía también abundantes salidas a Lugo y Monforte, donde tenía sendos cuartos alquilados a perpetuidad. "En su última etapa hacía magia de cerca, que se ejecuta con objetos cotidianos como cartas, monedas, dados... y con mucha cercanía al público". Uno de los trucos más famosos de sus años más gloriosos era el conocido como el Barman de Satán, "consiste en que el mago, con una jarra de agua en las manos transforma este líquido en cualquiera que desee el espectador, sea coñac, vino, anís...", recuerda Antón, que apunta que "es un juego que hoy apenas se hace y que tenía mucho éxito en aquellos tiempos".

El encuentro
Aunque en su jubilación en su patria no prodigó especialmente las muestras de su trabajo, en sus últimos años de su vida, "actuó en las fiestas de su parroquia con gran éxito", segun recuerda Antón. Fue en esta época cuando fue más conocido por los magos de Galicia, así Antón lo conoció. "Fue en 1983 a través del periodista Juan Soto, que a su vez lo había conocido muchos años antes por Trapero Pardo. Yo no podía creer que aún viviera en Galicia un mago que tenía cerca de cien años y que, segun explicaba Soto había sido el maestro de David Bamberg (Fu-Manchú), el mago más emblemático de la historia de este arte y uno de los que más admiro". Y lo fue a ver a la parroquia de Narón, en Portomarín, donde residía con su hermana y sus sobrinos.

El final
"Me encontré con un hombre de noventa y ocho años que aún era capaz de hacer juegos a bocajarro, como la cuerda que cortaba y se recomponía, algún juego de cartas y el puro Montecristo que fumaba siempre y que hacía desaparecer en su mano", recuerda Antón. "También bebía con noventa y ocho años una botella de Felipe II a la semana", dando muestras de una grande vitalidad y lucidez. Luego de la muerte de Rodríguez Saa, en noviembre de 1984, quedaron en aquella casa todas las fotografías, los carteles de las actuaciones, las cartas de felicitación de diplomáticos, algunos de los objetos que empleaba para sus números y otros elementos que dan fe de que la historia de este Manuel Rodríguez Saa no fue únicamente una ilusión. Entre las fotografías que se conservan hay una en la que se ve el Conde Waldemar dándole a mano nada menos que a Hiro Hito, emperador del Japón. Esta fotografía fue la que el mago les enseñó a las tropas imperiales que lo pretendían fusilar al pensar que era un espía en Filipinas, y que le permitió salvar la vida.

La herencia
Aunque Waldemar no dejó discípulos en el campo de la magia ni descendientes directos, están a aparecer nos últimos años en Galicia muestras de un su legado espiritual. Por una parte, uno de los sobrinos de Rodríguez Saa montó el restaurante "Conde de Waldemar" en Ligonde, en las cercanías de Monterroso. En este estabelecemento se hace memoria de la figura de su antepasado y se recuerda la historia de este lucense internacional. Por otro lado, y recogiendo el legado artístico y espiritual de este personaje, en 1998 nacía en Lugo el Colectivo Mágico Waldemar, formado por magos de esta zona, tanto profesionales como aficionados. Desde aquella, este colectivo vino organizando actuaciones de magia y trajo a la ciudad algunos destacados ilusionistas internacionales. En abril del 2003 echaba a andar la I Semana Internacional de la Magia, un evento que vio su segunda edición lo lo pasa mes de noviembre de noviembre con gran éxito. Ya está en proyecto el próximo encuentro de ilusionistas en la Ciudad de la Muralla para 2005, y hasta entonces, este colectivo está organizando una propuesta para que el ayuntamiento de Portomarín ponga el nombre de Waldemar a una calle. La ilusión continúa viva.

----------


## Iván Manso

:shock:  Qué mal busco yo... o lo has traducido así de rápido :Confused:

----------


## Rafa505

Yo gallego no sé..., el traductor algo más.  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Iván Manso

Vaya, que tramposo. Pero gracias eh!!

----------


## Iván Manso

Rafa, con tu permiso pongo esta traducción en otro lugar donde también he hecho dicha pregunta   :Wink:

----------


## Rafa505

Te iba a decir que podrías ponerlo en la Dama o Páginas (que es dónde creo que sueles escribir más), pero me pareció que sería pedante que te tuviera que "dar permiso" para ello, más aún cuando el texto no lo he escrito yo.

De todos modos, tuyo (y de todos) es, si hiciera falta ponedlo dónde queráis.

----------


## darman

En su último paso por Madrid, Waldemar mostraba esa colección de fotografías  recuerdos a todo el que se acercaba. En esa ocasión se reunió con Frakson (amigo de correrías juntos y de sesiones de espiritísmo en Londres) y Miguel Ballester tomo una secuencia en Super8 en la que hace varios efectos de cartas y se les ve a ambos juntos. Desgraciadamente la cinta no tiene sonido, pero sí un valor histórico incuestionable. 

   Durante la 1ª edición de La Barranca se hizo pública por primera vez y supongo que hoy corre por los distintos circuitos de intercambio.

Un saludo.

----------


## shark

de hecho la asociación magica de lugo se llama Colectivo Waldemar, muy buena gente.

----------


## DankO_

Subo este tema, pero es que no he podido evitar registrarme al encontrarlo por casualidad. Mi padre habla maravillas de este hombre, que era muy cercano a mi familia (mi padre es primo del sobrino de saa). Y me cuenta muchas anecdotas de el. Es ver un cartel de alguna actuacion en casa de mis primos 2ºs, y me pica la curiosidad.8-) 
Una vida muy interesante, la verdad. Me hubiera gustado conocerle, pero murio un par de años antes de que yo naciera.

----------


## Iván Manso

Estaremos encantados de que compartas si quieres alguna de esas anégdotas. Muchas gracias

Iván Manso

----------


## bellagenio

El Conde de Waldemar o sea Manuel Rodriguez Saa , tenía cuatro hermanos tres mujeres : Francisca, Concepción y Visitación y un hermano Francisco.
Concepción, Visitación y Francisco emigraron hacia Argentina quedando aquí Francisca que tuvo dos hijos Concepción y Aurita .
Concepción tuvo dos hijos Saludina y Pepe
Pepe se casa con Concha y tienen un único hijo que es Oscar el que tiene el restaurante Conde de Waldemar , tercera generación , sobrino re re nieto del Conde de Waldemar
En Filipinas cuando se casa no tuvo hijos con su esposa y si es verdad que logró huir gracias a una foto que tenía con Hirohito.
Es que era el hermano de mi abuela, mi tio abuelo y todavía guardo el billete de 1000 pesetas que me regaló.
Saludos a todos

----------


## zejo

El Conde de  Waldemar estuvo en Brasil en 1916 y en Lisboa en 1926.

----------


## Ming

> El Conde de  Waldemar estuvo en Brasil en 1816 y en Lisboa en 1926.


Supongo que lo de Brasil te refieres a 1916, puedes confirmarlo por favor?

Nació el 4 de marzo de 1885 en Bagude (Portomarín) y hace unos años sacaron un libro con su biografía: “_O misterioso Dr. Saa_” (Edicións Xerais)

----------


## zejo

estreno de "visconde Dr. Saá"

----------

